#  > Telecomunicações >  > Intelbras >  >  Apc 5m 18

## armageddrs

Tenho rede com várias conectadas em uma base na torre no centro com visão mas na base 02 secundária mesmas configurações não baixa de 74db e não trafega sendo mesmas distância e sem obstáculos. Base APP 5M-90.
NÃO fecha link com visada.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Tenho rede com várias conectadas em uma base na torre no centro com visão mas na base 02 secundária mesmas configurações não baixa de 74db e não trafega sendo mesmas distância e sem obstáculos. Base APP 5M-90.
> NÃO fecha link com visada.


Olá armageddrs,

Lemos o seu post e gostaríamos de ajuda-lo, para isso seguem algumas perguntas que irão auxiliar no diagnostico:

Qual seria o modelo dessa sua primeira Base?
Quais as potencias configuradas no APC 5M-90 e nos clientes?
Os clientes estão dentro do ângulo de abertura requerido pela base?
Está sendo usado ATPC nos rádios?

Att,
Equipe Intelbras

----------


## armageddrs

Base 1 base 2 base 3 são esse modelo no prédio. APC 5M-90. 
Postes cliente APC 5m 18.

----------


## armageddrs

Anexo 67812

----------


## armageddrs

Potência rádio cliente máximo 29

----------


## armageddrs



----------


## armageddrs

ATPC ESTÃO desligados . Mas uma base que subiu 7 clientes está desativada e isso que me cutuca.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> ATPC ESTÃO desligados . Mas uma base que subiu 7 clientes está desativada e isso que me cutuca.


Olá armageddrs,

Devido a complexidade das informações apresentadas gostaríamos de fazer um acompanhamento em tempo real já que seria extremamente mais ágil a solução desta questão, para isso precisamos e dois números e um melhor horário para contato através de mensagem privada.

Aguardamos o seu contato!

----------


## armageddrs

Mandei msg pvp.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Mandei msg pvp.


Olá armageddrs,

Concluindo aqui no fórum , os equipamentos foram encaminhados para nossa rede de assistências técnicas autorizadas, quando os produtos retornarem, se necessitar de auxilio nas configurações. Conte Conosco!

Att,
Equipe Intelbras

----------

